# Shoe Covers



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Chime in service Guys, and Gals. I have been using cheap cloth shoe covers, and am looking for something that is not so slick on tile and hardwood. The cloth ones also "leak"in the winter when you can't get all of the snow out of the boot treads. Any options, or links to providers?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

spudwrench said:


> Chime in service Guys, and Gals. I have been using cheap cloth shoe covers, and am looking for something that is not so slick on tile and hardwood. The cloth ones also "leak"in the winter when you can't get all of the snow out of the boot treads. Any options, or links to providers?


I get the ShuBee plastic covers from StateWide Supply http://www.statewidesupply.com/shubee.html they work really well and keep the melting snow in the shoe cover. http://www.shubee.com/shoe-covers/waterproof-shubees/waterproof-shoe-covers-light-blue.html


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I too use the plastic ShuBees but I generally by them from ShuBee when they are on sale. I buy 3-cases and get the forth one free. I hand them out to all of the others on the project and have gotten some work because of it. I am thinking about spending the extra $ to have our name on them.

http://www.shubee.com/shoe-covers/

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We don't wear shoes..


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> We don't wear shoes..


 HAHAHAHAHAHA !!! Good one Rick !


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> We don't wear shoes..


No snow in your treads that way!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Had the cloth ones ,,,, Just ordered the plastic ones in black . The customers LOVE IT !!! 

On good weather days ,,, I just bring in a thick piece of carpet to wipe my boots at the door ,,, Customers REALLY appreciate that too


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Shue Bee's here, too. 

We got a box of good one from Moen when we became "Moen Certified":whistling2:

We have several "3 x 10's" from the local linen rental. (3' wide, 10' long) They are black carpeted runners, with a rubber base. They will not slip, and when they get dirty, we send in in for washing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We do a lot of plumbing and carpentry in homes and we always wear some sort of booty.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I usually just take my shoes off when I enter a home. What is this stuff you call Snow? Lately, since its gotten cool enough for jeans, I have been sporting these shoes. They slip right off and on:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

slickrick said:


> We don't wear shoes..


OK, let everyone laugh, but you would be suprised at the women that have thanked me for taking my boots off at the door. What else am I suppose to do when I have ran out of cloth surgical booties?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My boss buys shoe covers that fit tinkerbell...:blink:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

nike air force one


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's what I use. Makes it easy when you have to make more than one trip to the car. They seem durable and mine have lasted aout a year.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I usually just take my shoes off when I enter a home. What is this stuff you call Snow? Lately, since its gotten cool enough for jeans, I have been sporting these shoes. They slip right off and on:



Same here I just remove my shoes, those booties can be slick on wood floors.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Take off my shoes? Hell no. I caught my little toe on the edge of the couch at my own house once. I don't want do it at somebody else's house, not to mention if the toilet is leaking or sewer backup has the carpet all wet.

Shoes stay on, with or without shoe covers.
I've seen nasty stuff on my shoe covers from houses with "clean" floors, not to mention the pet pee that I've stepped in.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Shuebee is the way to go. They even have an automatic dispenser. Load the water proof covers with anti slip grips and just step in and pop, they're on.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Take off my shoes? Hell no. I caught my little toe on the edge of the couch at my own house once. I don't want do it at somebody else's house, not to mention if the toilet is leaking or sewer backup has the carpet all wet.
> 
> Shoes stay on, with or without shoe covers.
> I've seen nasty stuff on my shoe covers from houses with "clean" floors, not to mention the pet pee that I've stepped in.


 Right on!!!! I wear shoe covers about 1% of the time to protect the peoples house most of the time i worry about whats getting on me!!! I keep teo sets of shoes in the van....one on my feet and an extra clean set. I also have some nike sandels I wear when my shoes are dirty and hafta go into a clean house. I left homes that had the smell of animals in it....just walked out and got in the van and left...no explaination no nothing,just left. Had a guy lastweek that i asked to put his dog up...he looked mean.....the guy said "He wont bite you" I asked again and got no response...like he ignored me.....I was on one side of the fence and he was in the front yard with the dog. I stepped back into the van and left. See ya:whistling2:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

To those of you that remove your shoes; aren't you concerned with potential injuries to your feet? I won't even consider removing my shoes when I enter a home, I keep Shuebees and an extra pair of boots in my truck.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

dankman said:


> To those of you that remove your shoes; aren't you concerned with potential injuries to your feet? I won't even consider removing my shoes when I enter a home, I keep Shuebees and an extra pair of boots in my truck.


You will most likely bust your knuckle to cut you finger installing that new faucet before you injure your feet, I don't use my feet to loosen up the faucet nuts with my basin wrench. :laughing:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Shoe's Off*

We take our boots off. I thought about carring some sandles with me or getting plastic booties. Diabetics are suppose to keep their feet cover at all times (something about loosing feeling in the feet??) Don't wan tto step on anyhting sharp!


----------

